# [APP/Live Wallpaper]-Ultimate Scoreboard-Live NFL scores, past scores, upcoming games



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

View attachment 3353


https://market.android.com/details?id=ice.ultimate.scoreboard

all 32 teams, any week, scores automatically update for any live game, or check previous game scores, as well as time and date for upcoming games. This information is displayed on your wallpaper so you never miss a game or TOUCHDOWN!! Check score directly from your lock screen without having to unlock.

https://market.android.com/details?id=ice.ultimate.scoreboard

Features: 
1. Live Games (Automatic refresh so you dont miss anything) 
a. Scores 
b. Quarter 
c. Current Game Time 
d. Home and Visiting team name

2. Previous Games (Choose any week of the season) 
a. Scores 
b. Time 
c. Date 
d. Home and Visiting team name

3. Upcoming Games (Choose any week of the season) 
a. Time 
b. Date 
c. Home and Visiting team name

4. ScoreBoard Settings 
a. Select a team (Choose your Favorite Team) 
b. Select a week (Choose any week to view) 
c. Default Refresh Values (Select how often to update game data) 
d. Turn Scores On/Off (Choose whether to display game data on wallpaper) 
e. Dim Scores (Darken wallpaper so your home screen content is easier to see) 
f. Position Scores (Choose where display the Scoreboard, on the Bottom, Middle, or Top of your screen)
e. Auto Detect Week (let ultimate scoreboard determine the current week of the season)

Future Updates (Coming Soon) 
1. Ball Possession 
2. Game Location 
3. Red Zone Notification 
4. Yards To Go 
5. Current Down 
6. Colored Dim Effect 
7. Different positions and layouts 
8. Automatically show live game on screen/hide when no one is playing 
9. Watch multiple games at once 
10. ***Automatically update to current week*** - Updated V1.1 
11. Landscape Support

Installation: 
1. Install app from market 
2. From your home screen press the menu key 
3. Select Wallpaper 
4. Select Live Wallpapers from the dialog box 
5. Select Ultimate ScoreBoard from the list 
6. Select Set wallpaper to make Ultimate Scoreboard your wallpaper

Settings: (Depending on your Android version you may have to do steps 2-5 from Installation to get to the settings screen) 
1. From your home screen hit the menu key 
2. Select Wallpaper 
3. Select Configure Wallpaper

Support: Any bugs or errors that may arise please contact me with the problem and I will make an update as soon as possible.

Please contact me before leaving negative reviews for any problems you are having. I will assist you with whatever issue or error you may have.

Permissions: This wallpaper needs Internet permission; this is only used to retrieve game data.

https://market.android.com/details?id=ice.ultimate.scoreboard


----------

